# Cool Disney Charachter Pic



## mdurette (Mar 3, 2014)

http://wdwdailynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/disney-characters.jpg


----------



## Janann (Mar 3, 2014)

There's a video that goes with it --

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R8RcKIxdJ4

I wonder if this set a record for the most "live" characters in one place?


----------



## Myxdvz (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you know if these characters are set to appear on the May 23rd 24 hour event?


----------

